# My 55g what do you think??



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is my 55g african tank with 15 mbuna Fluval 303 canister fake plants real rocks a few cichlid stones pool filter sand what do you think more plants big stack of cichlid stones on the right??


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job!! looks good!! :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

totally. i would not do the stones. it looks pretty nice right now...
great job!

manoah marton


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info i just wanted to see what everyone else thought before i spent $50 on more cichlid stones.lol


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

No, it's beautiful!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

love the hanging vines on the sides!!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

great job. i agree w chubbs vines look nice =D> .. im asssuming this is not your first tank..


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well this is my third tank but my first cichlid tank, these cichlids have gotten me addicted to this hobby now this is what all of my spare time is used for.lol


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

christopher1325 said:


> ...these cichlids have gotten me addicted to this hobby now this is what all of my spare time is used for.lol


 :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

christopher1325 said:


> This is my 55g african tank with 15 mbuna Fluval 303 canister fake plants real rocks a few cichlid stones pool filter sand what do you think more plants big stack of cichlid stones on the right??


Wow, I love it. :thumb:
Such a relaxing view!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Christopher Don't Change A Thing! Your tank is Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments on my tank i have not changed anything but the water and i have decided not to add anything to the tank but to upgrade the quality of my cichlids.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Perfect!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

That is one of the most Excellent & Beautiful Decor I have seen in quite awhile. Superbly done-much impressed and it"s in a 55g tank!! :thumb: I would assume you pool filter sand in it..??.. 8)


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks and yes it is pool filter sand i think it is the best substrate to use cheap (i get 50lb bags for $4.99) clean does not cloud water and my cichlids love it.


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

christopher1325 said:


> Thanks for all the great comments on my tank i have not changed anything but the water and i have decided not to add anything to the tank but to upgrade the quality of my cichlids.


what kind of upgrade in fish did u go to?


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have not upgraded any fish yet i'm still looking for a nice strain of M. Maingano maybe 2m and 5f and 3 M. estherae to go with my other 3 but thats what im looking at for now.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

christopher1325 said:


> Thanks and yes it is pool filter sand i think it is the best substrate to use cheap (i get 50lb bags for $4.99) clean does not cloud water and my cichlids love it.


*** That PFS is cheap and does work well as a substrate. The fish certainly have an easy time with it. What store did you buy your PFS from..??..how much rinsing did you perform before placing into the tank..??. Those Mbuna will eventually get Bigger and will be looking for places to call their own and you presently have a number of places for them to hide...esp. the large plants. May want to consider more rocks as they grow larger. 8) Success on your tank-looks Great!! ***


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a place here called stovers they sell rocks tiles etc. that is where i get my sand they dont even know what they have they got big stacks of pfs mixed with the the dirty leveling sand bags they tell me it is all the same and charge me the same.lol I plan on getting a larger tank by the time they get that big and trying a diy background with it maybe a 125g. I always put about 25 pounds sand in the 5g bucket with high powered end on the water hose and blast the light sand and dirt out keep dumping the water about 5 times per bucket.


----------

